# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Kuntuala [Παναγία Τ]

## JASON12345

Αυτές οι παντόφλες λειτουργούν σαν φορτηγά.?
Ξέρει κανεί πληροφορίες για το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Τ. που ταξιδεύει στον πορθμό Αγίας
Μαρίνας  - Στυρών?

----------


## Apostolos

Ναι για την ακρίβεια σαν πλωτές μάντρες υλικών. Πρέπει να πέρνουν τα υλικά απο την Ηγουμενίτσα και τα διθέτουν στην Κέρκυρα. Για το Παναγία Τ θα βρείς πληροφορίες εδώ και φώτο εδώ

----------


## JASON12345

> Για το Παναγία Τ θα βρείς πληροφορίες εδώ και φώτο εδώ



Το είχα δει χθες κατά τον απόπλου του από Αγία Μαρίνα για Στύρα και μου κίνησε το ενδιαφέρον.Όμορφη παντόφλα.
Μου έκανε εντύπωση ότι έφυγε άδειο.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Tην Κυριακή  παντόφλα *Παναγία Τ* ήταν στην Νάξο  :Wink: 
03022008(002).jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Αυτή κάνει το Αγια Μαρίνα  Νέα Στυρα .Που βρέθηκε Νάξο !

----------


## nautikos

Εχω την εντυπωση οτι ολες οι παντοφλες της γραμμης Αγ.Μαρινα-Ν.Στυρα χρησιμοποιουνται ενιοτε και για διαφορα αλλα δρομολογια, κυριως για τη μεταφορα φορτηγων σε διαφορα κυκλαδονησια.

Για την ιστορια η παντοφλες της παραπανω γραμμης τον καιρο αυτο ειναι οι εξης : *Διαμαντης*, *Παναγια Τ*, *Μελινα ΙΙ* (πρωην _Χρηστος Τ_). Επισης να προσθεσω οτι το εισητηριο του _ΙΧ_ ειναι 15 ευρω, σαν πολυ δεν ειναι για μια διαδρομη 45 λεπτων???

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Αυτή κάνει το Αγια Μαρίνα Νέα Στυρα .Που βρέθηκε Νάξο !


Έφερε φορτηγά με μπουκάλες υγραερίου, έχω την αίσθηση ότι την είχα δεί και το καλοκαίρι χώρις να είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Έφερε φορτηγά με μπουκάλες υγραερίου, έχω την αίσθηση ότι την είχα και το καλοκαίρι χώρις να είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος.


Ναι δεν αποκλείεται , γιατί από ότι έμαθα , κάνει τον χειμώνα τέτοια ταξίδια με επικίνδυνα φορτία.

----------


## Nautikos II

Βεβαια φιλε nautikos εχεις απολυτο δικιο ειναι το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Τ ΙΙ

----------


## scoufgian

και να προσθεσω κι εγω μια παντοφλα απο τη πατριδα μου.βεβαια δεν ξερω τ ονομα της αλλα ειναι απο τη λιμανι του αιγιου κανα 4αρι χρονια πριν.ας βοηθησει οποιος ξερει περισσοτερα..........
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 4327

----------


## xara

> και να προσθεσω κι εγω μια παντοφλα απο τη πατριδα μου.βεβαια δεν ξερω τ ονομα της αλλα ειναι απο τη λιμανι του αιγιου κανα 4αρι χρονια πριν.ας βοηθησει οποιος ξερει περισσοτερα..........


Είναι το *ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Τ ΙΙ*, στο Αίγιο. Εχει αντικατασταθεί στη γραμμή απο το *ΖΑΧΑΡΙΑΣ*, που παλιότερα εκανε Πέραμα-Παλούκια.

----------


## Leo

*xara*...η αόρατη δύναμη του φόρουμ...με την υπογραφή σήμα κατατεθέν " Όποιος γυρίζει μυρίζει " (λέει η παροιμία) :Very Happy: . Σ' ευχαρσιτούμε φίλε μου

----------


## Thanasis89

Χαχα θα συμφωνήσω με τον Leo... Πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες παιδιά !

----------


## Nautikos II

Το *Panagia T II* στης 19/4/2008 σε μια φωτο πανω απο το Αγιος Λαυρεντιος Φανερωμενης, να μην το εχουμε μονο πλωρη :Wink:

----------


## mastrokostas

Στο φίλο nautikos και στους άλλους λάτρεις της Παντόφλας .
Ξεκίνησε από το Αίγιο ,αλλά εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια ,είναι στην γραμμή της Αγίας Μαρίνας Νέων Στυρων .
Και μερικά στοιχεία :
Έτος κατασκευής : 1978
Μήκος : 75,55 m
Πλάτος : 13,80 m
Μηχανές : Δυο Skoda 700 hp η κάθε μια ,και mia Stork 1250 hp 
Ταχύτητα : 13,75 Knot 
Και οι τρεις μηχανές έχουν ρεβερσα .Διότι από λάθος είχα γράψει ότι η μια ήταν κατευθείαν στον άξονα .

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9933
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9934
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9935

----------


## Panos80

Εχω μια απορια. Καποτε υπηρχε μια παντοφλα που ερχοταν Αιγινα και λεγοταν ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Τ. Αν δεν κανω λαθος ηταν και ιδια με το ΑΦΑΙΑ που επισης ερχοταν Αιγινα. Μηπως ειναι η ιδια που βλεπω πιο πανω?

----------


## Panos80

Για να διευκολυνω ειχε και κατω απο τη γεφυρα βαμμενο τον ντοναλντ της ντισνευ.

----------


## aegina

Einai to PANAGIA T kai oxi den einai idia me to AFAIA :Smile:

----------


## aegina

To T proerxetai apo to TRYPITI ( PANAGIA TRYPITI ).

----------


## mastrokostas

> To T proerxetai apo to TRYPITI ( PANAGIA TRYPITI ).


Μπράβο φίλε aegina ! Παναγιά Τρυπητή είναι. Δεν πέρασε ποτέ από το μυαλό μου ότι υπάρχει και τέτοια Παναγιά !

----------


## noulos

Τώρα που ανέφερε ο mastrokostas ότι ξεκίνησε από το Αίγιο, θυμήθηκα ότι πριν πολλά χρόνια είχα ταξιδέψει με αυτήν από Αίγιο για Αγιο Νικόλαο. Ημουν μικρός και δεν μπορώ να πω ότι μου έκανε ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση!

----------


## nautikos

> To T proerxetai apo to TRYPITI ( PANAGIA TRYPITI ).


Υπαρχει παντως και παντοφλα με το ονομα *Παναγια Τρυπητη*, η οποια δουλευε/ει στο Ριο Αντιρριο :Wink: .

----------


## mastrokostas

Ξέρεις σε ποιους πουλήθηκε το Παναγιά ,και αν θα αποσυρθεί και το Διαμαντής ?

----------


## ΓΩΓΩ

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ :Wink: !!! ΤΟ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΠΟΥΛΗΘΗΚΕ  :Sad:  ΣΤΟ ΚΟΝΓΚ ΚΟΓΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗΣ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΜΗΝΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΕΙ :Sad:

----------


## ΓιαννηςΤ

> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ!!! ΤΟ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΠΟΥΛΗΘΗΚΕ  ΣΤΟ ΚΟΝΓΚ ΚΟΓΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗΣ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΜΗΝΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΕΙ


Παει σε αλλη γραμμη η αποσυρεται οριστικα???

το μικρο το Αι Γιωργης και το Βασιλης 1 που ειταν τα 3 πρωτα τησ γραμμης μαζι με το Διαμαντης ξερει κανεις που βρισκονται???

----------


## panagiotis78

> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ!!! ΤΟ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΠΟΥΛΗΘΗΚΕ  ΣΤΟ ΚΟΝΓΚ ΚΟΓΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗΣ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΜΗΝΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΕΙ


Δεν το ήξερα:???:

'Ηταν το αγαπημένο μου ferry από τα "καινούργια".

Εδώ βρήκα μια φωτογραφία της ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Τ. Πρέπει να είναι την 1η ή 2η χρονιά που ήρθε στα Ν.Στύρα γιατί ακόμα δεν την είχαν επιμηκύνει (ήταν μεγαλύτερη σε μήκος από τον Αγ. Γιώργη και μικρότερη από το ΒΑΣΙΛΗ Ι). Όταν έγινε η επιμήκυνση "έπιανε" ολόκληρο τον μόλο του λιμανιού.

----------


## PIANOMAN

Τη θυμαμαι ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΑΙΓΙΝΑ με τα χαρακτηριστικα κομικς και το δελφινι κατω απο το καταπελτη. Επισης ηταν η παντοφλα που εκανε περισσοτερο θορυβο.

----------


## panagiotis78

Μερικές φωτογραφίες του ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Τ.

----------


## Stylianos

εδώ το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Τ σε ένα περίεργο ταξίδι του στην Πάρο...:|

----------


## pantelis2009

¶λλη μια παντόφλα που άφησε εποχή (1988-2008) στα Στύρα, το Kuntuala (ex. Παναγία Τ),ποζάρει για σας το 1988 πριν την μετασκευή του στα Στύρα, στον Ασπρόπυργο το 1992 και στη Μυτιλήνη το 1995 σε όλική ναύλωση. Σήμα κατατεθέν της τα παπάκια στον καθρέπτη πάνω απο τη γέφυρα. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους της παντόφλας. :Wink:  :Wink:  
ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Τ 1988 (πριν μετασκευή).jpg

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Τ 1988 (ΣΤΥΡΑ πριν μετασκευαστή).jpg

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Τ (ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟΣ 15-02-1992).jpg

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Τ (ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 19-05-1995).jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Να πούμε ότι κατασκευάστηκε το 1978 (άγνωστο σε μένα που) με ΙΜΟ 7721653. Έκανε δρομολόγιο Πειραιά - Αίγινα και Αγ. Μαρίνα - Στύρα. 
Πουλήθηκε στο Ζαϊρ και έφυγε απο Ελλάδα στις 15/03/2009. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο στο ναυπηγείο ΕΛΘΩΜ στις 14/02/2009 με τα ανάγλυφα γράμματα στην πλώρη και στον καθρέπτη ήδη να γράφει το νέο του όνομα. 
Για όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών.

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Τ 02 (KUNTUALA- PANAMA I.M.O 7721653) 14-02-2009.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κατασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο _ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ - Αφοι Βασιλειάδη_ στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας, με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 6356_.

Εδώ σε αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά τον Σεπτέμβριο _1986_, όπου βλέπουμε το πλοίο πριν την μετέπειτα επιμήκυνση του. Φωτογραφία τραβηγμένη από τον τελευταίο όροφο του πύργου - ερείπιο του μεγάλου μας λιμανιού.

11.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αυτά είναι........

Επιτέλους μία φωτογραφία του πάλαι ποτέ _ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Τ_ από την Αφρική όπου βρίσκεται τα τελευταία χρόνια. Τραβηγμένη μόλις χθες (14/3ου) στο Κονγκό. Διαβάζουμε στην περιγραφή : "At anchor, Pointe Noire, Congo".

ShipSpotting.com

© nmj

----------


## pantelis2009

Περιποιημένη και πανέμορφη φίλε Γιώργο και σ' ευχαριστούμε.
Ας δούμε το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Τ όταν στις 02-01-2009 είχε ακουμπήσει τον καταπέλτη στο ναυπηγείο ΕΛΘΩΜ. Πρέπει να είχε τελειώσει με τη συντήρηση του, γιατί είναι φρεσκοβαμμένο και 2,5 μήνες μετά .........έφυγε.

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Τ 01 02-01-2009 ΕΛΘΩΜ.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Συνομιλούσα το προηγούμενο Σάββατο στην καθέλκυση του ΜΙΧΑΛΑΚΗΣ ΙΙΙ στο Πέραμα, με άνθρωπο με πολύ "μεγάλη ιστορία", τρανό ναυτιλιακό παράγοντα στα φέρρυ γενικότερα του Ευβοικού και ειδικότερα σε αυτά που πέρασαν από τα Νέα Στύρα τα τελευταία πενήντα χρόνια.

Αναφερθήκαμε σε ένα προς ένα σε όλα τα γνωστά φέρρυ, και μου έκανε ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση όταν στάθηκε ειδικά στο πλοίο του παρόντος θέματος, το _ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Τ_, λέγοντας μου χαρακτηριστικά ότι ήταν από θέμα κατασκευής και χαρακτηριστικών το καλύτερο (μακράν) φέρρυ ανοικτού τύπου που έχει περάσει από τον Ευβοικό. Μου ανέφερε χαρακτηριστικά για το άψογο ταξίδεμα του, τις μηχανές του, την κατασκευή του από λαμαρίνα 18mm, και την απίστευτη αξιοπιστία - σταθερότητα του σε όσο βαρύ - ειδικό φορτίο και αν μετέφερε. 

Πραγματικά εντυπωσιάστηκα από τις περιγραφές του.

----------


## SpyrosSeh

Ωραιο καραβάκι με 2 σαλόνια, πρέπει να είχα κάνει 2 φορές το Αγ.Μαρίνα-Ν.Στύρα αλλά το θυμάμαι να "φορτώνω" για Αίγινα

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ω του θαύματος !!!

Στο γνωστό site hellasshipsales.com, βρίσκουμε προς πώληση το _ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Τ_ (νυν KUNTUALA στο Κονγκό) και μάλιστα σε όχι παλιά αλλά πολύ _πρόσφατη ανάρτηση_ !!! Βρε λες να δούμε πρώην παντόφλα μας να .....επαναπατρίζεται και μάλιστα αγορασμένη από την Αφρική ???




> Description:
> Buit  1978, rebuilt 1993, 75.55m x 13.80m.  DWT 600t.  Skoda 2 x 700hp plus  1250hp - 2650hp total.  12/14 knots.  Navaids to Class.  Able to carry  passengers, cars, trucks, cargo, livestock etc.  CONTACT US FOR MORE  INFORMATION.
> 
> 01.jpg


Από λάθος όμως, μαζί με δύο δικές του φωτό, έχουν αναρτηθεί και δύο του _ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Τ ΙΙ_ (νυν LUANA, επίσης στην Αφρική), φορτωμένο με βοοειδή.

----------


## pantelis2009

Από το φίλο μου στο fb Τάσο Αγγελόπουλο με λεζάντα: Το είδα πριν 2 εβδομάδες να ανεβαίνει τον Congo river. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ-Τ-05.jpg

----------


## Achilleas G.

Σκαλίζοντας το αρχείο μου, έπεσα στα δύο αγαπημένα μου των Στύρων. Παναγία Τ και σε δεύτερο πλάνο ο Διαμαντής, στα Νέα Στύρα. Όπως βλεπετε, από το Παναγία έχει φύγει η πινακίδα με τα παπάκια και το Διαμαντής, ενώ ακόμα διατηρεί το όμορφο μπλε χρώμα, έχουν φύγει τα δελφινάκια.
img113.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου *Achilleas G.* καλωσήλθες στην ενεργή συμμετοχή στο φόρουμ (και λέω ενεργή μιας και βλέπω ότι είσαι μέλος από το 2007), και θερμώς σε ευχαριστούμε για την πολύ όμορφη φωτό που μας παρουσίασες. Ευελπιστούμε σε περισσότερες όμορφες φωτό και ίσως στοιχεία - πληροφορίες.

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτά είναι τα ωραία και σ' ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## Achilleas G.

Άλλες 2 πόζες του όμορφου πλοίου, η πρώτη στο λιμάνι των Στύρων, φωτογραφημένο από την ταράτσα του ξενοδοχείου Πλάζα, η δεύτερη πάνω στη μανούβρα για να γύρίσει για την Αγία Μαρίνα 

Panagia Plaza.pngPanagia maneuvre.png

----------


## pantelis2009

Το καλύτερο παρατηρητήριο  :Fat:

----------

